# 187



## Ferdy (May 11, 2021)

Me and my family applied for PR 187 last Dec 2019. And my agent told me that Nomination approved last Feb 2021, my agent failed to tell us that I required NBI clearance instead of Police Clearance and due to COVID-19 restriction we able to attain the NBI last, September 2020. All documentations needed are submitted. How many months do I need to wait before they will access my application? My agent told me that my application - Skilled - Futher Assessment for Almost 8 months. How many months do I need to wait before they will access my application? TIA


----------

